# First Archery Kill



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

I have never been more excited for a hunt than this years archery elk hunt. It was my first time ever hunting with a bow. I have always hunted with a rifle for deer and elk. I bought a new bow this year and practiced almost nightly till the sun was gone. My buddy and I left last friday morning for a 7 day hunt. We had scouted the area a lot and knew where all the big bulls were hanging out and where all the cows and spikes were at. Opening morning came and at first light we saw the outlines of elk everywhere. The wind was terrible everyday. It seemed like every time we were stalking some elk the wind was right in our face and at the last second it would swirl on us. On thursday we sat on a water hole that we had seen elk on the day before. After about 5 hours with no action at all my legs were numb from sitting and kneeling. At about 7:45 pm I did a few cow calls and the the forest came alive. There were elk pouring through the trees in front of us. There was a shooting lane that they were going towards and my friend ranged it a 60 yards. We bout drew back at the same time. My heart was pounding as elk were chirping and bugling all around us. My friend shot first and about 10 seconds later i shot. We were both going nuts after we both made good shots and watched the elk as they fell down about 100 yards away. It was the greatest hunting experience that i have ever had. It was a lot of work packing them out. I had my badlands 2200 loaded with backstraps and both hind quarters in it. That was one heavy pack. It was so heavy that i tore a few of the seams right apart. Thank heavens for Badlands amazing warranty. I will never be hunting elk with a rifle again after killing one with a bow. Its 100 times better with a bow. I cant wait till next year.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

Congratulations! Sounds like it was a great experience, and a tasty one!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweeeeet!


----------



## shootinfool (Aug 18, 2009)

congrats. Nothing like your first archery elk kill!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Unbelievable! Outstanding! That's a great story-you put in the work and got rewarded!!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Ryan!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

awesome


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Good lob, nothing like it is there!?

That bull looks like a twin brother to the one I shot last year...

See for yourself.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Was this a spike in a L.E. area? And what broadhead were you using? Just curious.

Congrats! There's nothing like calling elk in and sticking it with a bow instead of a gun. It's a RUSH!!!!!


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

I was using a grim reaper 100 grain. I hit right through the left shoulder and it was buried in the opposite side of his ribs. I had read the stuff about the grim reaper and epek heads before leaving for the hunt. I was way pleased with the grim reapers. My friends have always used the grim reapers and never had any problems with them. When i was gutting him and found the other half the grim reaper was in perfect condition. I was very happy with the grim reapers. Yes we were hunting on a L.E. unit. I wish that we could of shot some of the bulls that we have seen scouting and hunting there this year. I have enough points and should draw a L.E. tag for that unit next year.


----------



## fletchinjig (Jun 12, 2009)

Awesome. Congrats


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Well done! Yep, flingin' sticks can really get into your blood! :mrgreen:


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats Pintail !! Great job and great story. i will be looking forward to more archery sucsess stories in the future. keep on flinging and shoot straight!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

nice work dude!!! well, if your done hunting with a rifle, i know someone who would be willing to take it off your hands!!! :wink: 

cool story. sounds like you guys had a good time


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Good job man, that is pretty cool, it is sweet when it all comes together!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Dang dude! I was just on your FB and wow you look like you have been in the hills all summer/fall! Nice work on the hunt and you best be sharing some elk steaks!


----------



## Honker 22 (Dec 13, 2008)

I cant tell you all how proud I am of pintail and his buddy. I spent a couple of days in the hills with them as a spectator/ video man and no one and I mean no one deserves getting those elk, like those two gentlemen. They hiked and hiked, pintial probably lost 20 lbs :lol: It was a pleasure hunting with you guys and I only wish I was able to stay in camp unitl you laid the nails to em. Good job pal.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Great story! Thanks.
Good luck on the draw next year; sounds like _your_ unit.


----------

